# Need an extra March 23,24 or 25th for Offshore?



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

I am available to fish the 23rd 24th and 25th and the forecast is setting up for a great window to get offshore. Have my own gear and tackle and $$$ for my share of fuel, food, drinks,etc. if you need an extra guy to help fill the fuel tank and gaff some fish please pm me or call. Anywhere from Freeport to Port Mansfield, I'll be there!

Roland
210-289-2001

P.S. I am 40 years old and I am a fireman. I didn't want to put a resume on herE but feel free to give me a call if you need to know anything about me.


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

Shaping up to be a calm weekend, somebody's got to be taking advantage of this weather window and needs an extra to help cover the gold (fuel) bill !


----------

